# Cambridge Audio 840W or Rotel RMB1095



## ccvang1 (May 19, 2009)

Cambridge Audio 840W or Rotel RMB 1095 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am using a Rotel RMB1095 in bi-amp to power my B&W 802's. I use 2 channels for the left and 2 for the right. The centre channel is unused. I am looking to get 2 cambridge Audio 840W poweramps to replace the Rotel. I would want to use each Cambridge as a monoblock for each 802. 
Would this make a diffirence to the sound quality I am getting now, or should I save more to get something better. I would appreciate good advice.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

First, why would you change your bi-amp setup with the Cambridge amps with each running in stereo providing a two channels to each 802 in a bi-amp configuration? You are currently running 400 watts per channel. You would gain a little more power running the Cambridge in mono (500 watts). Second, both of the amps you refer to have similar specifications so I wouldn't expect much if any audible difference between them (even running the Cambridge as a monoblock). While there are some aural differences between amplifiers, only your audition of an amp in your system is going to reveal if one sounds better than another. To realize a significant increase in sound level or dynamic headroom I would suspect that you would have to at least double the output of your current setup with a new amp. Finally, Have you thought about four Emotiva XPA-1 monoblocks with bi-amping? Significantly more power, a more robust power amp and more cost effective. You can try them in home for 30 days and if you don't like them you can return them for a full purchase price refund.

http://www.emotiva.com/xpa1.shtm

Oops! I see you are in Oz. I don't know how or if Emotiva markets to your country. Sorry.

http://emotiva.com/international_orders.pdf


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Before I jump all the way in. :bigsmile: I'd like to know what do you feel you are missing with your current amplification arrangement? 

To go further. I guess, I'm trying to find out what "better" looks, rather sounds like to you? More Transparency, Soundstage, Imaging, Bass Impact, Definition, Speed, Midrange Warmth, Detail, so and so.


----------

